# Best hand saws for larger downed trees?



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Any thoughts? Silky Bigboy 2000? Silky Zubat Professional? Other?

Cost is not a concern. Neither is weight. Portability/size and effectiveness/efficiency are the two overriding criteria at the moment.

Thanks.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

I went to a saw shop with the same question about 15 years ago. I asked for the next best/ hand powered alternative to a chainsaw. They recommended a Corona razor tooth pruning saw, 21”. I still have it and it still works great (although a bit duller than when it was brand new).


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Not sure about portability, but maybe I better add this to the list of candidates…









Katanaboy 1000 Silky | Arborist Supply


Get to know to the longest folding saw in the world! This powerful pull saw has a blade of no less than 100 cm, with which you can easily saw through tree trunks of 50 cm. That is why the Katanaboy can comfortably be compared to a chainsaw, but then without the oil, gasoline, noise and...




www.arboristsupply.ca


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

40" long blade, sounds fun to carry lol 

Are you looking for a saw to carry all the time?

When I need to remove a large tree, I just bring out the chainsaw.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavenpo2000 (Jan 6, 2007)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Not sure about portability, but maybe I better add this to the list of candidates…
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mtnbkrmike said:


> Any thoughts? Silky Bigboy 2000? Silky Zubat Professional? Other?
> 
> Cost is not a concern. Neither is weight. Portability/size and effectiveness/efficiency are the two overriding criteria at the moment.
> 
> Thanks.


Silky Bigboy is what our crew uses. They rip, especially through dead wood. 

I’ve been thinking of upping my game though with an electric chainsaw. Would be easy to lug aboard my Turbo Levo.

Get the Bigboy. You won’t be disappointed. 😎


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

I’ve got a huge folding saw (I can’t remember the name) and numerous 10” Corona saws. The big saw is simply too long to carry in a pack. It hits the back of my head on downhills. 

On the other hand, the Corona is light, a reasonable length and does pretty well. It can cut some fairly decent diameter limbs and small trunks (especially when you can take turns with another person).

Otherwise, hike out a chainsaw.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I need this to assist in the removal of literally thousands of trees that came down in 187 kph winds. Some of them are large. I am not a certified sawyer so a chainsaw is out of the question. I don’t mind paying for something that will be most effective/efficient. It’s the least I can do, considering I am on these trails probably more than 95% of the population.

This will not be carried every ride. It will be lugged about 20 kms in, and will remain there for the day while we work. Then lugged out, and repeated.

Not sure how long it is going to take to get the trail cleared. This particular section is about 7.5 kms. Likely 4 to 6 weeks, based on what has occurred with other trails in this network.

The downed trees are mostly medium to large in size. Here is a pic of a section of a trail that was cleared within 2 weeks of the storm.









I wonder whether a smaller Katanaboy might be a better choice. I will definitely get the Bigboy 2000 as well, but was thinking of getting 2 or 3, in different sizes.


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

I have a Silky Katanaboy 500. Used it to clear a bunch sections of trails this September after a hurricane past thru. Lots of cuttings. Did some pretty large trees with it. REALLY sharp.


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

From the pic, it looks like you’ll need a sawyer. Perhaps start looking for someone certified. You can help with the dragging.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Those trees that you posted as a sample are not really 1 person cut straight through size. Once person cutting carefully/rerouting, maybe, but not straight removal. A _large _bow saw used by 2 people would be a good bet for what you have posted a picture of, so far. The larger folding Sven can handle 6" diameters, and that's about the maximum. The posted recommendations for single person use (Silky/Corona) can cut larger deadfall since they aren't limited by the bow, but they are quite a bit more flexible. The Sven and larger Silky/Corona saws can be strapped easily to a bike.

If this is your first foray, you need 2 [3] things: a saw, an appropriate hatchet for whacking wedges in (steel head/haft), and wedges. You will get saw bind/pinching...it's not avoidable just because you aren't using a chainsaw. It's a good idea to read up on basics of cutting reliefs/where to cut on deadfall. From experience, that pic you posted would take all of the better part of an hour to clear out by hand. Wear eye protection and real work gloves, not bike gloves.

Watch where your feet are. All of those logs could pin you without any problems.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Pisgah said:


> From the pic, it looks like you’ll need a sawyer. Perhaps start looking for someone certified. You can help with the dragging.


Thanks. They already have lots of sawyers. Government involvement too. Lots of equipment. Lots of volunteers. I am registered to take the sawyer certification course they offer. I would like to get some nice hand tools though.

Yeah - without a doubt I will be a better dragger than a cutter. It may very well be that a number of the old timers in the crew have a cardiac arrest laughing, if I show up with a shiny Katanaboy 1000, when what they have me slotted for is dragging the $hit that the sawyers cut. Whatever. They can try my Katanaboy if they want. I still want some nice hand saws, even if I won’t be doing any cutting.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

wschruba said:


> Those trees that you posted as a sample are not really 1 person cut straight through size. Once person cutting carefully/rerouting, maybe, but not straight removal. A _large _bow saw used by 2 people would be a good bet for what you have posted a picture of, so far. The larger folding Sven can handle 6" diameters, and that's about the maximum. The posted recommendations for single person use (Silky/Corona) can cut larger deadfall since they aren't limited by the bow, but they are quite a bit more flexible. The Sven and larger Silky/Corona saws can be strapped easily to a bike.
> 
> If this is your first foray, you need 2 [3] things: a saw, an appropriate hatchet for whacking wedges in (steel head/haft), and wedges. You will get saw bind/pinching...it's not avoidable just because you aren't using a chainsaw. It's a good idea to read up on basics of cutting reliefs/where to cut on deadfall. From experience, that pic you posted would take all of the better part of an hour to clear out by hand. Wear eye protection and real work gloves, not bike gloves.
> 
> Watch where your feet are. All of those logs could pin you without any problems.


Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Thanks. They already have lots of sawyers. Government involvement too. Lots of equipment. Lots of volunteers. I am registered to take the sawyer certification course they offer. I would like to get some nice hand tools though.
> 
> Yeah - without a doubt I will be a better dragger than a cutter. It may very well be that a number of the old timers in the crew have a cardiac arrest laughing, if I show up with a shiny Katanaboy 1000, when what they have me slotted for is dragging the $hit that the sawyers cut. Whatever. They can try my Katanaboy if they want. I still want some nice hand saws, even if I won’t be doing any cutting.


Draggers are very important. That’s the hard work. Also, being a dragger for some certified sawyers coud give you a leg up with the land manager. If they allow it.

Consider the Corona. They’re not super long, but they work.


----------



## tjhspapa (Nov 29, 2010)

I have three folding saws that I carry depending on the circumstances. On regular rides, in my lumbar pack, I carry a 9-inch folding saw. On trail work days and hikes, I have a Silky BigBoy that I carry for the occasional tree or brushing. If I’m specifically going out for tree removal, I’ll bring the KatanaBoy.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

tjhspapa said:


> I have three folding saws that I carry depending on the circumstances. On regular rides, in my lumbar pack, I carry a 9-inch folding saw. On trail work days and hikes, I have a Silky BigBoy that I carry for the occasional tree or brushing. If I’m specifically going out for tree removal, I’ll bring the KatanaBoy.


What size Katanaboy do you use/like?


----------



## abovetheclouds (Feb 13, 2012)

Used just about everyone made. Silkys are costly but the best. Cut fast and last the longest though you can wear out any handsaw. Cheaper alternatives wear faster. Silkys can also be resharpened. Many of the others can't.

If you want a low-cost alternative with a fairly good lifespan and can make do with the length, the Vaughan Bear Saw is worth a look: Vaughan Bear Saw 13" (333mm) Saw With Coarse Medium Blade 9 TPI (BS333C) 

i've used it to cut trees up 16-inches on the stump. It beats a Corona hands down. And it's light, easily carried in a backpack, cheap, and generally lasts. Only downsides are that the teeth are somewhat brittle and can break off in cold weather (zero and below) and the same for the plastic handle.

When I was using these regularly, I was going through enough blades that I eventually made my own wooden handle which lasts. 

That said, some of the new electric chainsaws are amazingly impressive. My Makita fits pretty easily in a backpack. And there is so little skill required to use it that its stupid. The kickback danger isn't anything like a Stihl 362 or 462, which looks like it would be the best choice for wading through that mess in your photo.


----------



## tjhspapa (Nov 29, 2010)

mtnbkrmike said:


> What size Katanaboy do you use/like?


I have the 500. I was not aware there was a longer version; I learned something new!


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

"That said, some of the new electric chainsaws are amazingly impressive. My Makita fits pretty easily in a backpack. " +1 I have a 40v 14" Kobalt that fits in my backpack and rides reasonably well. It's biggest test so far has been a douglas fir that was just a little bigger than the bar, it had fallen from some rot near the base, and it was a little soft (still pretty solid where it crossed the trail), but still I found the saw to be really impressive. I got 12" 40v and gave it to my dad who is now 89, and has a boatload of woods experience, -he loves it and uses it all the time.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

tjhspapa said:


> I have the 500. I was not aware there was a longer version; I learned something new!


650 and 1000 too!!! The 1000 is $750 CDN. See the link in post #3.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

silky bigboy 2000, fits in camelbak mule, use it all the time, awesome saw


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Pisgah said:


> From the pic, it looks like you’ll need a sawyer. Perhaps start looking for someone certified. You can help with the dragging.


Yeah, looks like they need about 5 sawyers....

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Shark said:


> Yeah, looks like they need about 5 sawyers....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Like I said above, there are plenty of sawyers available, who have already cleared hundreds of kms of thousands and thousands of trees. We have one trail left. Government is involved as well in the tree clearing. The trail network has two large industrial buildings filled with equipment and tools. It’s is well funded by member contributions and there are countless volunteers, including certified sawyers. We’re good. I just hope there is a role for me to play.

There were three of these sitting outside the other day. It’s the tip of the iceberg in terms of the equipment they have. It’s a highly organized, well funded sophisticated outfit.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Sounds like rolling logs out of the way after they are cleared is a smarter use of your effort vs s hand saw....

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad Pitted (Oct 7, 2018)

The ten inch corona punches above its class. Here it is in some rock oak on a recent ride. The big boy would have been more appropriate for wood this size. I also have a katana 500 I’ll strap to the bike, if I’m going out specifically to remove big stuff, but it’s not great to ride with.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Shark said:


> Sounds like rolling logs out of the way after they are cleared is a smarter use of your effort vs s hand saw....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Probably. I checked this morning though (before throwing down on a trailer, tools or other stuff) and was told that if I wished, I would have a cutting role, working alongside a sawyer who they named. They want me to become involved as much as I am willing. I am also registered for the sawyer certification training they offer. So who knows? I’m not getting my hopes up but it sounds to me like they are very receptive to the idea of investing some time in me. Which is awesome from my end.


----------



## chiefsilverback (Dec 20, 2019)

I have a Nordic Pocket Saw which can get through some pretty sizeable trees, especially if there are two people working together. Not as versatile as on of the fixed saws, but packs down very small.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Chuck Norris used these to clearcut many a forest back in the day. Lately he's been only using a roundhouse kick every other acre or so.


----------



## AEyogi (Nov 19, 2021)

I second the Corona razor tooth suggestion. Used to use them when I worked on trees. Anything bigger than what this saw can handle should be cut with a chainsaw. Just watch for green limbs or saplings which are bent under the weight of the logs you are cutting or moving; they can spring back when unloaded and cause a lot of damage. Some call those "widow makers".


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

Since weight isn't a concern.... id go ego electric tree trimmer... i have cut some BIG branches with mine.. plus it breaks down into pieces.. you can also add extensions to make it as long as you want..


----------



## chiefsilverback (Dec 20, 2019)

noapathy said:


> Chuck Norris used these to clearcut many a forest back in the day. Lately he's been only using a roundhouse kick every other acre or so.


I heard that when Alexander Graham Bell invented the telephone, he had a voicemail waiting from Chuck Norris!


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Since this has largely devolved into...something...you can usually be of massive help by cutting off small limbs on the bigger felled trees, so the sawyers don't have to waste time lopping before cutting. A silky/corona/sven will go through 2" limbs like they're not there. Then again, so will a smartly sharpened hatchet.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

A 10” Corona spends its life attached to my Wingnut hydropack. Rarely do I go on a ride and not find a place in need of it.

Also got a 14” Ego electric chainsaw (and 4 batteries), this is a well designed saw. Very easy to carry and quick to assemble /disassemble in the field. Makes it nice if you need to remove the bar to put pieces into your backpack.

This is my ‘in-between’ handsaw (between the sizes of my 10” Corona folder and my KatanaBoy 500):








Very sharp and the perfect length for cutting mid-size branches. I have the matching scabbard which keeps the blade in good condition. The wooden handle is a pleasure, the blades last a long time and are replaceable -- I believe the last one I bought was around $18. This makes a new handle a bargain as well. 
=sParty


----------



## KobayashiMaru (Apr 25, 2020)

In addition to a hatchet and wedges, I suggest a pry bar of at least 3 feet. Like anything... bring enough gun. At some point, you're back to hauling a trailer, but if you can strap a bigger folding saw, hatchet, and pry bar to your bike without a trailer, I think that would be minumum for big, long jobs.

We all love our 10 inch folding Coronas, and they certainly can cut through decent sized stuff. They live in our packs, but for big stuff, I wouldn't want to try more than 2 cuts on one log with it. Something larger and more capable would be better suited to cuts of 12-15 inches or more, especially if you're dealing with multitudes. A 10 inch saw can get a 12-15 inch log, but it's a massive amount of work to do it.


----------



## Juansan (Dec 30, 2020)

I've been using a battery powered Reciprocating Saw with a 12 in pruner blade. Bring along some extra batteries and blades. If the log is too wide just cut one side then the other. A carbide Milwaukee or a Diablo blade seem to be the best. I use a Dewalt saw but I don't think the brand matters.


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

Pisgah said:


> Draggers are very important. That’s the hard work. Also, being a dragger for some certified sawyers coud give you a leg up with the land manager. If they allow it


I agree. Ecerybody gets excited about using a saw but a person with a chainsaw can get a heck of a lot more work done with a person or two helping move material around.


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

Katanaboy 650! I ride with mine in the carrying sheath slung across my back. Makes quick work of all but the biggest trees.


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

norcalbike said:


> Katanaboy 650! I ride with mine in the carrying sheath slung across my back. Makes quick work of all but the biggest trees.


I may pick up the 500. It’s $250 CDN. The 650 is $350. The 1000 is $745!!!

This has been a real rabbit hole for me. I’ve enjoyed reading a watching videos on products and techniques. There certainly is no shortage of info.

…except for a clear guide on the Silky saw lineup. There is an absolute crap load of product offerings, with little to no guidance on the subtle design differences between them, and intended uses.


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I may pick up the 500. It’s $250 CDN. The 650 is $350. The 1000 is $745!!!
> 
> This has been a real rabbit hole for me. I’ve enjoyed reading a watching videos on products and techniques. There certainly is no shortage of info.
> 
> …except for a clear guide on the Silky saw lineup. There is an absolute crap load of product offerings, with little to no guidance on the subtle design differences between them, and intended uses.


I think the 500 would also be good. Make sure you check eBay. Can usually get a better deal shipped from Japan.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I may pick up the 500. It’s $250 CDN. The 650 is $350. The 1000 is $745!!!
> 
> This has been a real rabbit hole for me. I’ve enjoyed reading a watching videos on products and techniques. There certainly is no shortage of info.
> 
> …except for a clear guide on the Silky saw lineup. There is an absolute crap load of product offerings, with little to no guidance on the subtle design differences between them, and intended uses.


Bigger is not necessarily better. 
Think Goldilocks. 
=sParty


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Sparticus said:


> Bigger is not necessarily better.
> Think Goldilocks.
> =sParty


Tell this guy that! 😝😂😜


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Looks like that guy needs a saw that long.
Cool.
Meanwhile keep in mind that longer blades are easier to bend.
I don’t lend my saws to other people.
Used to. But too many times my blade came back kinked.
It’s easy to tweak a blade. A certain technique, one that requires ‘feel,’ is necessary to keep a saw in primo shape.
I know that technique. Seems many others don’t know it.
Also, I’m not cutting down a mature forest.
But if you are cutting down a forest, more power to ya!
=sParty


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Sparticus said:


> Looks like that guy needs a saw that long.
> Cool.
> Meanwhile keep in mind that longer blades are easier to bend.
> I don’t lend my saws to other people.
> ...


I was just kidding. I do think though that the 500 is going on my birthday gift wish list 👊


----------



## abovetheclouds (Feb 13, 2012)

mtnbkrmike said:


> 650 and 1000 too!!! The 1000 is $750 CDN. See the link in post #3.


you can buy a heck of a nice electric chainsaw for less than that, even in Canada. and probably some extra batteries to boot. see someone else's recommendation on the Kobalt elsewhere here. it's half the price at the Vancouver Lowe's: https://www.lowes.ca/product/cordle...insaw-w1-x-4ah-battery-and-2a-charger-1359954 

and extra batteries can be had for 104CDN at the moment. so a saw and what, three spare batteries for the cost of the 1000 on which the teeth will eventually go dull. lot cheaper to replace a chain when that happens than a whole saw unless you know how to sharpen the saw, which is possible but a rather time consuming pain in the ass.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

abovetheclouds said:


> you can buy a heck of a nice electric chainsaw for less than that, even in Canada. and probably some extra batteries to boot. see someone else's recommendation on the Kobalt elsewhere here. it's half the price at the Vancouver Lowe's: https://www.lowes.ca/product/cordle...insaw-w1-x-4ah-battery-and-2a-charger-1359954
> 
> and extra batteries can be had for 104CDN at the moment. so a saw and what, three spare batteries for the cost of the 1000 on which the teeth will eventually go dull. lot cheaper to replace a chain when that happens than a whole saw unless you know how to sharpen the saw, which is possible but a rather time consuming pain in the ass.


Point taken. I would have to add to the cost though about $750 CDN for the Burley Coho trailer and Burley Ballz axle attachment if I want to lug the chainsaw around.

As for the Katanaboys, I just re-read all the texts from the crew leader. Apparently they have a Katanaboy 1000 and several 650s that I am able to use if I wish. Dibs on the 1000!!!

They also have a Bob trailer (but no axle attachment at the moment - @Sparticus - I passed on your Robert Axle rec), 2 e-fatties, a Rokon motorcycle and trailer, several chainsaws, and several Silky saws of all kinds, among so much other stuff. I think maybe I should quit jumping the gun on purchasing everything under the sun, and just get out there for a few days so I can see what’s up. That may start tomorrow 👍


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I agree, just get out there, I think you'll have a good idea after the first day of trail work.
Have fun, and be safe!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Shark said:


> I agree, just get out there, I think you'll have a good idea after the first day of trail work.
> Have fun, and be safe!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


This could be a ton of fun. I have my Class 6 drivers license. I was told few out there do. They have a couple of large buildings full of equipment, including a bunch of KTM dirt bikes, as well as some Yamaha Big Wheels and Rokons that are equipped to pull trailers. I’m looking forward to taking my marching orders and easing into things, but who knows? Maybe I will be doing some pretty cool things early on.

But yes. After the initial rush of excitement, I’ve managed to reign myself in a bit. Baby steps. God I hope I don’t drive these guys crazy with my enthusiasm. Maybe a little bit of stoke isn’t a bad thing but I do need to focus on keeping things reigned in.


----------



## gdb85 (Mar 4, 2017)

127.0.0.1 said:


> silky bigboy 2000, fits in camelbak mule, use it all the time, awesome saw


Yep this for sure, great little saw. Carry it in my Mule every ride and don't even know its there until needed. Everyone that I've ridden with and has seen the saw in action were quite impressed with it.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

gdb85 said:


> Yep this for sure, great little saw. Carry it in my Mule every ride and don't even know its there until needed. Everyone that I've ridden with and has seen the saw in action were quite impressed with it.


Thanks. Standard version or Outback Edition?









Silky BigBoy 2000 Folding Saw


Multi-purpose folding saw with a 14-1/5-inch curved blade for a greater reach. It is equipped with a perfectly-balanced uniquely-shaped low angle curve (2,000 mm radius of the blade), hard ..




silkysaws.com













BIGBOY Professional 2000 (360mm) - Outback Edition


The Silky Outback Edition hand saws feature a handle made of arbor composite which provides excellent grip and control for wet, cold and game-processing conditions. The blade can cut bone and




silkysaws.com





😝


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Thanks. Standard version or Outback Edition?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outback looks cooler but has a less rubberized handle.


----------



## gdb85 (Mar 4, 2017)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Thanks. Standard version or Outback Edition?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Standard...


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

gdb85 said:


> Standard...


How come? The Outback series comes with a few things that seem appealing, including a slightly thicker, coated, less flexible blade that is less prone to bending and breaking for a “pull only” rookie like me. The BigBoy also comes with a usable flexible carry case, similar to the one that comes with the Katanaboy series. Plus they are apparently a limited production series and kinda bada$$ looking. Only marginally more expensive too. The only thing I don’t like about them is that by purchasing them, I may be seen as supporting the intended use of cutting bone. Not my jam. I love wildlife encounters. The more the merrier out there.


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

I bought the outback version and it’s fine


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

mtnbkrmike said:


> The only thing I don’t like about them is that by purchasing them, I may be seen as supporting the intended use of cutting bone.


Nobody is going to notice or care


----------



## KobayashiMaru (Apr 25, 2020)

KobayashiMaru said:


> We all love our 10 inch folding Coronas, and they certainly can cut through decent sized stuff. They live in our packs, but for big stuff, I wouldn't want to try more than 2 cuts on one log with it. Something larger and more capable would be better suited to cuts of 12-15 inches or more, especially if you're dealing with multitudes. A 10 inch saw can get a 12-15 inch log, but it's a massive amount of work to do it.



I'm quoting myself because I had a Hell of a time getting rid of a tree across the trail today. Seriously, I'm knackered. If it hadn't been for a kind rider coming by offering to help take turns pulling on my too small saw, I might not be ambulatory at this point.

Here's a before and after pic with my bike for scale... 



















It might not look that big, but it was a battle. I should have put the blade right next to the cross section of the cut for better scale. I'd like to know how big it was, because it was the worst time I've had with the folding Corona. I can measure it next time I'm out there I guess. Maybe it was tougher since it was pretty green?

I did one cut on either end and it almost killed me. Just like I said in the quoted text; I wouldn't want to do more than two cuts on a big log with that Corona.

Maybe the first downed tree I cleared tuckered me out some... the one in the picture was the second I did today.

Anyway... I need more firepower. Somebody mentioned a Silky Big Boy will fit in a Camelbak MULE. Is there anything bigger that will also fit?


----------



## JumpinMacaque (Jan 26, 2010)

KobayashiMaru said:


> Anyway... I need more firepower. Somebody mentioned a Silky Big Boy will fit in a Camelbak MULE. Is there anything bigger that will also fit?


The saws bigger than the Big Boy help cut bigger trees, but not necessarily any easier for little ones. I spend some time making sure I can clear the trail with the least amount of cuts, least awkward position to saw from and still leave a wide enough path. Wedges, rocks, or friends help a lot cause a wet tree binding your blade just sucks. I've used a few different sizes, and settled on the Big Boy cause it fits in my pack.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

KobayashiMaru said:


> I'm quoting myself because I had a Hell of a time getting rid of a tree across the trail today. Seriously, I'm knackered. If it hadn't been for a kind rider coming by offering to help take turns pulling on my too small saw, I might not be ambulatory at this point.
> 
> Here's a before and after pic with my bike for scale...
> 
> ...


Interesting. How big of a blade does the Corona have?

I have watched countless YouTube videos now, but have no experience on the ground yet.

At about 2 feet *[EDIT: 15 inches]* folded, it looks to me like the Bigboy is the best alternative in terms of a good firepower/portability balance. The Gomboy appears to me to be materially smaller and, therefore, more portable, but significantly less lethal on the bigger stuff.

The Bigboy Outback edition comes with a sheath. It will be sticking out the top of my CamelBak. The Gomboy will fit inside.

The Silky Katanaboy series (500, 700 and the 1000, which sports a full metre length blade) are serious $hit. I am told by the local trail crew that they can cut REALLY big stuff with those saws, with zero issue and very little exertion. Those come in a sheath with a strap that positions them diagonally across your back.

I am still struggling with this. I think I am going to get my own Bigboy and Gomboy, both in the Outback edition, and use the crew’s Katanaboys when warranted.

Interested to hear opinions from others who, unlike me, have some actual mileage on the ground with these saws.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Snapped my Silky Gomboy 240 going too hard and got sloppy on the push stroke. Not the saw if you’re in a rush. At least you can buy replacement blades, available in different tpi if you want to carry different blades for different woods.


----------



## KobayashiMaru (Apr 25, 2020)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Interesting. How big of a blade does the Corona have?


It's a 10 inch blade, at least I'm pretty sure it is. The Big Boy has a 14.5 inch blade. I've seen side by side comparisons and the Corona is dwarfed by the Big Boy. I'm thinking a 40 percent larger blade would probably get me the firepower I need. Past that, it's chainsaw time, but if there is something bigger that can fit in my MULE, I'm all ears.



JumpinMacaque said:


> The saws bigger than the Big Boy help cut bigger trees, but not necessarily any easier for little ones.


I could carry the Corona with the BigBoy or something bigger and have a lot of bases covered. Any suggestions past the Big Boy?


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Interesting. How big of a blade does the Corona have?
> 
> I have watched countless YouTube videos now, but have no experience on the ground yet.
> 
> ...


I have a big boy outback and a Katanaboy 650. Big boy is something you could pack when you think there might be smaller trees/branches to cut, but are just going out to ride. If I’m heading out to cut downed trees etc on purpose, I always bring the Katanaboy. Much faster, more efficient, can probably cut similar size logs to an average length chainsaw bar. It’s not effortless, you will break a sweat. Jobs that take 2 mins on a chainsaw might still take 30 minutes, an hour, or more.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

norcalbike said:


> I have a big boy outback and a Katanaboy 650. Big boy is something you could pack when you think there might be smaller trees/branches to cut, but are just going out to ride. If I’m heading out to cut downed trees etc on purpose, I always bring the Katanaboy. Much faster, more efficient, can probably cut similar size logs to an average length chainsaw bar. It’s not effortless, you will break a sweat. Jobs that take 2 mins on a chainsaw might still take 30 minutes, an hour, or more.


Wow. That’s not what I was told about the Katanaboy. Especially the Katanaboy 1000. Those lying basturds!

Sounds like I should just leave the massive tree clearing that remains on my favorite trail, to the sawyers.


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Wow. That’s not what I was told about the Katanaboy. Especially the Katanaboy 1000. Those lying basturds!
> 
> Sounds like I should just leave the massive tree clearing that remains on my favorite trail, to the sawyers.


It’s still reasonably efficient. Depends on the tree. There’s a lot of good videos on YouTube mostly by doomsday peepers that can give you a better sense. I don’t think the 1000 would be practical to move around with. The 650 I can still ride reasonably well with slung over my back.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

norcalbike said:


> It’s still reasonably efficient. Depends on the tree. There’s a lot of good videos on YouTube mostly by doomsday peepers that can give you a better sense. I don’t think the 1000 would be practical to move around with. The 650 I can still ride reasonably well with slung over my back.


Agreed. I was looking closely at the 500 because it’s $250 vs $350 CDN, compared to the 650. The 1000 is a whopping $745!!!

The doomsday peepers all seem to say the Bigboy “cuts through 12 inch trees like butter”. I have not seen a single YT video where anyone said “wow, that was a lot of work”.


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Agreed. I was looking closely at the 500 because it’s $250 vs $350 CDN, compared to the 650. The 1000 is a whopping $745!!!
> 
> The doomsday peepers all seem to say the Bigboy “cuts through 12 inch trees like butter”. I have not seen a single YT video where anyone said “wow, that was a lot of work”.


Maybe it’s my technique. To be clear, I wasn’t talking about cutting through one tree, but multiple.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

norcalbike said:


> Maybe it’s my technique. To be clear, I wasn’t talking about cutting through one tree, but multiple.


Monday is my first day out there. It will hopefully be the first of many. I plan to spend as many days as they will have me, clearing what will likely be over a thousand trees from my favorite trail. Those trees are all big. None are dead, and none are what I would call small or even medium in size. 

I am apparently registered for a chainsaw training course there. No details when it is yet. Sounds like that may be the way to go. Especially when they have motorized equipment and trailers to get to and from the trail.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

norcalbike said:


> Maybe it’s my technique. To be clear, I wasn’t talking about cutting through one tree, but multiple.


You have just convinced me to throw down on a 500 or 650.

This dude is cutting MASSIVE trees with his 500…






There are a whack of these on YouTube but here’s another of the Katanaboy 500.






I am 90% sure I’m going to get a Gomboy 240, a Bigboy, and a Katanaboy 500. That should cover most bases.


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> You have just convinced me to throw down on a 500 or 650.
> 
> This dude is cutting MASSIVE trees with his 500…
> 
> ...


I think you’ll be set for pretty much anything with those three.


----------



## JumpinMacaque (Jan 26, 2010)

KobayashiMaru said:


> It's a 10 inch blade, at least I'm pretty sure it is. The Big Boy has a 14.5 inch blade. I've seen side by side comparisons and the Corona is dwarfed by the Big Boy. I'm thinking a 40 percent larger blade would probably get me the firepower I need. Past that, it's chainsaw time, but if there is something bigger that can fit in my MULE, I'm all ears.
> I could carry the Corona with the BigBoy or something bigger and have a lot of bases covered. Any suggestions past the Big Boy?


A chainsaw at that point, but if you wanted to go with a combo of 2 handsaws the 10" could help you limb and the Big Boy or Katana 500 are fantastic and have big grips which will allow you to change hand position after a while and use different muscles. The fixed saws with curved blades are also nice, they work well for limbing and fit in tighter spaces, but have less options for grip.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

I use a Stihl handsaw with a 14” blade. It is not foldable, but easily fits in a hydration pack. It cuts on the pull stroke and is vicious. I have used it on trees up to around 14-16”.

If there’s many down trees though, I just bite the bullet and take my chainsaw. I can still enjoy the ride with the handsaw though.


----------



## KobayashiMaru (Apr 25, 2020)

cookieMonster said:


> I can still enjoy the ride with the handsaw though.


I'm thinking the same. Some trees are way back in the woods. It's a chore to get the chainsaw, bar oil, fuel, wedges, hammer, and pry bar to some of these places. A folding saw that weighs less than 2 pounds that can fit in my MULE, I'll always have it with me.


----------



## charlie telesco (Aug 11, 2011)

Since I haven't seen anyone mentioned the Samurai brand of hand saws figured I'd throw my 2 cents in.
I am a big fan, in my opinion the samurai are a much nicer/easier to use saw than the folding Silky Saws.

the 13" from amazon is small, light and easy to strap to your downtube or put in your backpack, the angle of the handle makes for less grip strength/effort to make your pull cuts, the teeth are also taller than a similarly sized Silky big-boy. Amazon.com : Samurai Ichiban 13" Curved Pruning Saw with Scabbard (GC-330-LH) : Hand Pruning Saws : Patio, Lawn & Garden

The 16" version is also great: though with the shape of the scabbard it doesn't strap to the frame as easily Samurai Sumo 16" (400mm) Curved Pruning Saw & Scabbard (baileysonline.com)

I also recently got one of these Silky saws Silky Professional SUGOWAZA saw 420mm XL Teeth - Handsaws - Amazon.com and its nice, similar ergonomics as the samurai saws with similar tooth height and similar work of sawing to clear a tree. 

In my experience the type of tree makes the biggest difference in ease of clearance. I live in santa cruz and clearing down redwood or doug firs is significantly easier even for relatively large diameter trees as compared to some of the much smaller oak and madrones that fall.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Where's the update? Did you get out for some trail work?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Shark said:


> Where's the update? Did you get out for some trail work?


A few weeks ago Mike mentioned that he was going to take a break from MTBR for a while.
=sParty


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> A few weeks ago Mike mentioned that he was going to take a break from MTBR for a while.
> =sParty


He's smarter than most of us then 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------

